

7 Tech jargons you should know to avoid being archaic - sapy_c
https://medium.com/@sapy/7-tech-jargons-you-should-know-to-avoid-being-archaic-7cd097f48fb

======
angdis
Some of those "jargons" would better be classified as a "figure of speech".

Jargon refers more accurately to a set of words or specialized language used
exclusively by a particular group of people. SNAFU, Elevator pitch, *.elfie
could be used by anybody, they're not considered jargon.

"monkey-patch" and "spike" might be considered developer jargon.

Jargon should only be plural if you are specifically referring to more than
one specialized language or jargon.

------
sapy_c
can anybody please suggest any other frequently used jargons by us ?

~~~
dozzie
I don't know what jargons you use, but scientific jargon, IT jargon and law
jargon are some of those I hear more or less regularly.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jargon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jargon)

About terms from IT jargon mentioned in the article, you got monkey patching
wrong. It's not about temporary fixing something.

